# Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Januar 2010)



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2010)

*Aktuelle Umfrage: Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du zurzeit zum Spielen?

*Dezember-Umfrage
Oktober-Umfrage

MfG,
Raff


----------



## longtom (4. Januar 2010)

Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X  und das wohl noch für lange Zeit .


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2010)

[X]_Radeon-X-1000-Reihe_

Aha, jetzt werden die Umfragen monatlicher, verstehe


----------



## netwizzard (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 285


----------



## majorguns (4. Januar 2010)

[x] ATI HD 4850, wird wohl auch noch etwa 3 Monate so bleiben, bis eine neue HD 5870 rein kommt


----------



## Jerlin (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4850/4830
immernoch meine gute und vor allem leise HD4850 Ice-Q von HIS


----------



## Eifelsniper (4. Januar 2010)

majorguns schrieb:


> [x] ATI HD 4850, wird wohl auch noch etwa 3 Monate so bleiben, bis eine neue HD 5870 rein kommt



Ganz genau so ist es!


----------



## Firestriker (4. Januar 2010)

Die 4870 in meinem Rechner bleibt auch erstmal noch ne weile, warscheinlich bis die nächste Generation von ATI und/oder Nvidia draußen ist.


----------



## mdevil666 (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 5870


----------



## Zsinj (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4870/512
läuft immer noch wie geschmiert 

_Wird wahrscheinlich erst ersetzt wenn ich mir einen Bildschirm mit HD Auflösung hole _


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2010)

[X] _Andere Geforce 8000/9000, G 100, GT 120_

9600M GT

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PeacemakerSW (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Geforce GTX 275

wird auch noch weng halten müssen, und es tuen hoffe ich doch


----------



## Wargrown (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon 4870 Toxic 1GB noch alles bestens werde ich acuh noch ein bischen behalten.


----------



## paul8180 (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4890

eine VaporX 1GB, ein wenig überdimensioniert für meine CPU aber bei dem Preis habe ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## tripod (4. Januar 2010)

gtx285 2gb


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Januar 2010)

_[X]_ _Radeon HD 4850 von Gainward, Top.
_


----------



## grubsnek (4. Januar 2010)

[x] _Geforce 8800/9800 GT/GTS 240_


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 5870


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD4870 (1 GB)
Das wird auch noch längere Zeit so bleiben, ich zocke sowieso fast nurmehr mit der Xbox.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Axi (4. Januar 2010)

Gtx 275


----------



## Rangerspeed (4. Januar 2010)

2 x MSI GTX 280 OC / 2 x 1024 MB im SLI Betrieb 


Mein System: Guter Office Rechner  

Asus M3N-HT Deluxe / Phenom II X4 965 BE / Alpenföhn GrossGlockner BE / 2 x MSI GTX 280 OC / 4 x 2 GB OCZ 1066 MHz / 4 x Samsung F1 1000 GB / DVD LG / Bequiet Dark Power Pro 850W / Samsung SyncMaster T260HD (1920x1200) / Gehäuse SMILODON Raidmax Gaming Development ( Werde mir in Kürze einen LianLi X 2000 BW zulegen )


----------



## Homoioteleuton (4. Januar 2010)

HD3200 onboard, aber hoffentlich bald ne HD5750 oder HD5770


----------



## guidodungel (4. Januar 2010)

Siehe Sig


----------



## myladoom (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Ne 5850 wenn sie den mal endlich gelifert wird


----------



## eVoX (4. Januar 2010)

[x] GTX 260


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

Jerlin schrieb:


> [x] Radeon HD 4850/4830
> immernoch meine gute und vor allem leise HD4850 Ice-Q von HIS



Jupp, dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## michelthemaster (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab eine Gainward Golden Sample Radeon 4870 1 Gb in meinem Pc und eine 4650 1 Gb GDDR3 in meinem Notebook, Nvidia kommt mir nicht in den Rechner! Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden, hatte auch schon vorher Geforce Karten, so ist das nicht  Bin mal gespannt ob die das mit dem Fermi nicht auch einfach so machen wie in dem Sektor für mobile Gpus, die benennen bestimmt bald einfach die GTX285 um in GTX 385 ^^... nene ^^

Gruß

Micha


----------



## guna7 (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Geforce GTX 260


----------



## JackBlack89 (4. Januar 2010)

Derzeit die HD 5970 unter einem Aquagratix. Mal gucken wie sich der Fermi schlägt.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce 8800/9800 GT/GTS 240

Leider noch die PNY Geforce 9800GT 1GB
Aber im laufe dieser Woche kommt ja die Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 zu mir nach haus...


----------



## Namaker (4. Januar 2010)

[x]HD3300 OnBoard mit 80%OC

Feeeeeeeeermi, put put put


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

[x]Geforce GTX 285
Und zwar AMP! vpn Zotac

Ausserdem habt ihr 3870x2 vergessen


----------



## Evo8 Racer (4. Januar 2010)

[x] sapphire Radeon HD 4870


----------



## Bierfassl (4. Januar 2010)

[x] leider ne Geforce GTX 260 
da meine 4870er ne make hat und auf Reparatur ist


----------



## Opheliac (4. Januar 2010)

2x GTX 295


----------



## Athlon76 (4. Januar 2010)

[X] _Geforce GTX 275  (Zotac AMP!)

reicht locker für die nächste Zeit ^^

_


----------



## Ratty0815 (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 295 @ My Overclocking Edit!


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4870


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2010)

GTX 275 @ 896 MiB - bis zum Kauf von "Fermi", Verfügbarkeit und Preis nicht außer Acht gelassen, mir nach wie vor ein treuer Grakabolide!


----------



## -IlleGaL- (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 285

bleibt noch laaaaaaaaange.. DX11 stinkt


----------



## HotteGKT (4. Januar 2010)

[x]_Geforce GTX 285_ 
is Sauschnell....und reicht mir


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (5. Januar 2010)

9800GT mit 512 MB.


----------



## Mr.Korky (5. Januar 2010)

4890 referenz disign @1050/1150mhz wakü


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4890


----------



## fosi1978 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] GTX 260 
Wird erst durch eine HD68.. oder GTX4.. ersetzt


----------



## Ezio (5. Januar 2010)

Radeon HD4870


----------



## juergen28 (5. Januar 2010)

Immernoch meine gute alte HD 4870 bzw GTX 260-192


----------



## DR01D3R (5. Januar 2010)

[x] GTX 280


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2010)

HD 5870 - seit Mitte Oktober.


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Radeon HD HD4890

von  Powercolor


----------



## koe80 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] 4890 in der toxic version und davon gleich zwei.

und mit diesen beiden schätzchen werde ich gemüdlich auf die nächste ausbaustufe von ati warten.

5890.


----------



## Octopoth (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4870


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Januar 2010)

[X] _Geforce GTX 295_

_by EVGA (OC)_


----------



## belle (5. Januar 2010)

[x]Radeon HD 5770 
Pünktlich zur Januarumfrage kann ich wechseln von Radeon 3870 (3x) zu 5770 (2x).
Was für eine Verbesserung!


----------



## mielke836 (5. Januar 2010)

9800GTX+ 1GB reicht bis jetzt für alles aus.

Mal sehen wie es bei BadCompany2 so aussieht.


----------



## Falcon (5. Januar 2010)

[x] HD5870 

Und im Laufe des Frühjahrs hoffentlich noch eine zweite dazu.


----------



## Eddy83 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] GTX 280

hat noch genug Power unter der Haube


----------



## RapToX (5. Januar 2010)

[x] hd5770

warte noch bis sich preis/verfügbarkeit der hd58xx verbesser, dann wird gewechselt. dennoch bin ich mit der leistung der 5770 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## PrussianPride (5. Januar 2010)

[X] GeForce 8800 GTX

immer noch erstaunlich leistungsstark das Teil


----------



## savage-fg (5. Januar 2010)

[x] 4870x2


----------



## der_flamur (5. Januar 2010)

Derzeit leider eine GF8200 onboard vom ASUS Crosshair II Formula. Meine GTS250 hat den Geist aufgegeben...


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 5770


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2010)

[X]Radeon HD 4870


----------



## stiv (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Geforce 8800GT


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Januar 2010)

[x]Geforce GTX 260 (alle Modelle)
Seit genau einem Jahr habe ich jetzt meine GTX 260 55nm bin zufrieden werde die noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr nutzten.


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2010)

[X] EVGA Geforce GTX 275 SSC 1792MB


----------



## GeForceSLI (6. Januar 2010)

mommentan 9600GT aber bald ne GTX380-Fermi


----------



## GeForceSLI (6. Januar 2010)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> [X] _Geforce GTX 295_
> 
> _by EVGA (OC)_


 

I love It
EVGA Rocks


----------



## Ska1i (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4870/1024
So lange DX11 kein echtes Thema ist und Spiele kaum höhere Anforderungen als Crysis haben, bleibt sie drin


----------



## MasterOlli (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce 8800 GTX/Ultra

Immer noch meine alte,gute 8800 GTX


----------



## Sago (6. Januar 2010)

ich nutze noch meine Geforce 9800GTX+


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 285


----------



## Big D (6. Januar 2010)

[X] 9800GT OC und ne GF 8200 für PhysX
reicht vollkommen


----------



## PanikGOW (6. Januar 2010)

8800 GT von Zotac


----------



## Klausr (6. Januar 2010)

4870 1Gb dafür aber 2 davon ^^


----------



## Tommy_H (6. Januar 2010)

Noch immer mit ner (ATI) HIS IceQ 3870. Schöne, leise Karte. Spiele eigentlich am liebsten Oblivion, das geht mit der schon gut flüssig. Denke aber drüber nach, sie bald gegen eine ATI 5770 auszutauschen. Den geringen Stromverbrauch der 5770 finde ich genial.


----------



## TAZ (6. Januar 2010)

Ein Radeon 4670, die einfach zuuu langsam ist....
Hoffen wir nur dass sich die Preise der 58XX bald entspannen...


----------



## Caustos (6. Januar 2010)

ATI Radeon HD4870 von Club3D

bleibt ne weile, aber in 3 Jahren gibts ne neue.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2010)

[x]...Radeon HD 4850/4830

Was soll ich da schon groß ändern


----------



## ToTm@n (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 285 
@ Zotac AMP!


----------



## Kamrum (6. Januar 2010)

[x]Radeon HD5870 (Seit Ende Oktober von XFX)


----------



## wildwing76 (6. Januar 2010)

immer noch eine GTX260 von xfx und die bleibt so lange drin bis die Kriegskasse wieder gefüllt ist


----------



## BikeRider (6. Januar 2010)

[X] X1650 pro (ist leider nicht mein Rechner)


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Januar 2010)

Leadtek Gtx 260 reicht im mom noch aus.


----------



## Intelfan (6. Januar 2010)

[x] GTS250 "Green Edition"
Wird bald mit einer zweiten, geschenkten Karte kombiniert...


----------



## matti30 (6. Januar 2010)

eine Powercolor Hd 5870, seit gestern endlich mit Wasserkühler versehen und heute mitm Afterburner die Spannung auf 1,1V gesenkt. Wird sicherlich nicht viel bringen, aber..green It^^...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (7. Januar 2010)

[X] HD 5870 seit Oktober

Ich bin sher zufrieden mit der Karte und kann sie nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen. Zusammen mit MSi Afterbruner ist sie im idle und auch in Spielen absolut unhörbar.


----------



## Mr__47 (7. Januar 2010)

[x] GeForce 7 
Meine GeForce muss noch werkeln, bis meine PCIe Karten da sind. Hab zwei 9800gt sehr günstig bekommen, bleiben evtl dann noch bis zum Oktober oder so....


----------



## Baker79 (7. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4870
Sapphire, mit 1GB GDDR5


----------



## alm0st (7. Januar 2010)

[x] HD4890

2 Stück von XFX in der XXX Edition. Einfach nur <3. 
Genug Geld wäre zwar da für 2 neue Prachtstücke, aber mal abwarten was nVidia uns da mit Fermi servieren will.


----------



## Phenom BE (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bleib bei meinem HD3300 Chipsatz.


----------



## kevinl (7. Januar 2010)

[X] immer noch eine GTX 295, und daran wird sich auch nicht so schnell was ändern.

Greez Kev


----------



## bingo88 (8. Januar 2010)

Radeon 4570 im Notebook ;o)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Januar 2010)

Immer noch GTX260, wenn sie mit nen Monitorupgrade dieses Jahr auch noch zurecht kommt wird sie noch einige Zeit bleiben.
Bei den ganzen Multiplattformtiteln wird sie damit auch nicht vor unlösbare Aufgaben gestellt denke ich ...


----------



## Bu11et (8. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 285


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (8. Januar 2010)

[x] Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 ist gerade eben bei mir eingetroffen...


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 3870
Echt geile Karte und sehr sehr leise(sehr wichtig)


----------



## neuer101 (8. Januar 2010)

[x]Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD5770

Tut ihren Dienst, eine riesige Steigerung gegenüber meiner alten 9600gt  ...und vorallem leise.


----------



## Razzor (8. Januar 2010)

8800GTS 640 MB OC  G80 
ich denke die reicht noch bis ende jahr für meine Bedürfnisse


----------



## tibo12 (8. Januar 2010)

9800 GTX+ 512MB von Sparkle


----------



## Tanail (8. Januar 2010)

[x] 4870 1gb oc


----------



## kimkoma (8. Januar 2010)

zwei 88 GTX warte auf die 300er


----------



## xXenermaXx (8. Januar 2010)

seit bisl vor Weihnachten eine HD4890 1GB Toxic. 
Naja eigtl. freu ich mich nur teilweise. Ich mein ich kann wieder arbeiten, nachdem ich meine 8800GTX gehimmelt hab.^^ Aber ich wäre demnächst auch gern auf Fermi umgestiegen. Naja vllt ist es ganz gut, wenn man erstmal wartet, bis die sicherlich vorhandenen Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind.


----------



## sirhot (9. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 260


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Januar 2010)

[x] _Geforce GTX 285_


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2010)

[X] Noch die GTX 260 kann aber noch dauern bis eine neue kommt


----------



## Rico-3000 (9. Januar 2010)

Geforce GTS 250


----------



## starfishprime (9. Januar 2010)

radeon 4870 512 mb, der chip hat genug power für die nächste zeit aber die 512 mb reichen leider bei vielen spielen nich mehr für 1920x1200 , da muss nach dem fermi release dann je nach p/l verhältnis ne 5870 bzw gtx 3xx rein


----------



## Miikosch (9. Januar 2010)

Immernoch meine gute EVGA GTX260 wird auch noch paar Monate so sein, da keine Fermi in sicht ist und 5870 nicht verfügbar.


----------



## RedBrain (9. Januar 2010)

[X] _Andere Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000

Immer noch HD4670 mit 512 MB GDDR3 von Gainward 
_


----------



## ATB (9. Januar 2010)

[x]2x 4850 Crossfireverbund


----------



## Mazzel-92 (9. Januar 2010)

[X] _Geforce-7-Reihe_

Eigentlich bisher sogar GF-6-Reihe, aber jez ist eine 7600 GT bestellt! Beides AGP-Versionen... Plattform-Wechsel wäre zu teuer...

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## meratheus (9. Januar 2010)

*Gainward BLISS GeForce GTX 260 Golden Sample, 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (0025)*

MfG Meratheus


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2010)

es haben ja doch schon relativ viele leute eine 5870 oder 5850. ich bin auch in versuchung... aber ich warte wohl noch auf einen refresh bzw den fermi-launch... ich will dieses mal nämlich eigentlich allerhöchstens 300 euro ausgeben und nicht wieder 400 wie die letzten beiden male ^^


----------



## feivel (9. Januar 2010)

8800GT...
hat sich auch diesen Monat nichts getan


----------



## alucian (9. Januar 2010)

[X] Geforce 8800/9800 GT/GTS 240 
mei 9800GT taugt immer noch wegen 5-6 games die ich net auf ultra einstellungen zock kauf ich mir (immer((noch))) keine neue graka
grüße der alucian @ weed


----------



## Castor_23 (10. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon 5870

seit heute ^^ 
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber obwohl ich später bestellt habe als andere (beim selben Shop) hab ich eher eine bekommen. 
Vllt. weil ich die XT-Version geordert hab..


----------



## crytake (10. Januar 2010)

[x] GTX 280
2 x XFX GTX 280 / 2 x 1024 MB im SLI Betrieb


----------



## andyman1976 (10. Januar 2010)

Würd ja gern bei der Umfrage mitmachen, aber meine Grafikkarte steht nicht in der Liste.
Ist wahrscheinlich das letzte Modell das noch in gebrauch ist. LOL
GeForce 4 Ti4200 mit 128 MB


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Januar 2010)

Noch immer die gute alte GTX 285


----------



## Shirkan (11. Januar 2010)

Radeon X700 und die wird auch noch zum zocken genutzt!
Mein Bruder hat ne 8800GTS 320Mb, ab und an zogg ich darauf, kommt aber echt selten vor, also vote ich ml lieber nicht.
Vllt solltet ihr noch eine Vote-Möglichkeit für alle älteren Grafikkarten einführen.


----------



## Kane587 (11. Januar 2010)

8800GT

Bis jetzt reichts


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (11. Januar 2010)

[x]nvidia 260gtx @720/1440/1215


----------



## hzdriver (11. Januar 2010)

[andere GF] nämlich XFX 8600GT mal tüchtig aufgebohrt 33% Mehrleistung bei passiver Kühlung durch Accelero , mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2010)

[x] siehe Sig ...


----------



## ShiZon (12. Januar 2010)

Hab immer noch meine Gainward BLISS 8800 GT Golden Sample 512 MB das Teil ist mordsleise und der Kühler arbeitet hervorragend, auch unter Vollast.  Werde aber dieses Jahr definitiv auf eine GeForce 275 GTX umsteigen eventuell wieder Gainward, falls die Preise purzeln wenn Nvidia mit DirectX 11 in den Startlöchern steht, wenn nicht dann auf jeden Fall eine 260 GTX.


----------



## Progs-ID (12. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce G105M

Warum ist kein Punkt für Mobile Grakas in der Umfrage?
Oder soll man bei Mobilen Karten den Punkt "Andere Geforce 8000/9000, G 100, GT 120" anklicken?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Januar 2010)

aktuell eine msi twin frozn 260 gtx oc


----------



## Jarafi (12. Januar 2010)

Die gute alte 8800GTX


----------



## 4Core (12. Januar 2010)

Eine GTX 260 Black Edition


----------



## newjohnny (12. Januar 2010)

8800GT oc die gut alte.. läuft noch prima


----------



## Core #1 (12. Januar 2010)

hab ne GTX 260² von palit.
per rivatuner lüfter geregelt und übertaktet.
bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Snake.de (12. Januar 2010)

- ATI Sapphire 4890 Vapor-x 1 gb RAM -

Hatte arge Probleme wegen PC-Start (siehe Forumsbeitrag zum Problem mit o.g. Karte), nun läuft alles super!


----------



## gharbi_sam (12. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce 8800/9800 GT/GTS 240

Gigabyte 8800GT OC, ist zwar ein bisschen knapp, muss aber noch 6 monate aushalten...


----------



## Freeak (13. Januar 2010)

[X] HD 3870/HD 3850  Noch immer mein CrossFire-Gespann aus 2 HD 3870 mit 512MB V-RAM, liefern noch immer gute Leistung, auch wenn es in GTA IV nicht für´s Maximum Reicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Januar 2010)

[X] Geforce 8800 GTS-512 (G92)

reicht für mich immer noch aus


----------



## Funkill (13. Januar 2010)

[X] 4870/1GB von Palit,immer noch ^^ *heimliche Kreuzchen setz für die nächsten 3 Monate*


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2010)

bei mir dürfte die Tage ne 8800Ultra eintrudeln


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. Januar 2010)

nutze eine GTS250 1G


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (13. Januar 2010)

[X] Geforce GTX 260 (alle Modelle)

EVGA GTX 260 SC


----------



## marwo (13. Januar 2010)

[x] (noch) eine HD3650 ... aber bald müsste was mit 5xx0 kommen...hoffentlich


----------



## zocker-timm (13. Januar 2010)

[x] 4870, wird aber bald ersetzt durch ne hd5850


----------



## lord-elveon (14. Januar 2010)

[x] Ge Force 7900 GS - aussterbende Minderheit juchuu


----------



## Low (14. Januar 2010)

[X] HD4200

Wird sich auch vor Fermi Release nicht ändern.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2010)

[X] 8800GTX
wird noch ein paar Monate halten müssen^^


----------



## El-Hanfo (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zur Zeit ne 8800GTS mit 640 MB Vram.
Zum Spielen benutze ich allerdings eine Nvidia RSX


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4890


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Januar 2010)

Sapphire Radeon 4850 Vapor-X

Mein Rechner muss leise sein, sehr leise im Leerlauf und recht leise unter Last. Da gibt es ja kaum Alternativen zur Vapor-X.
Aufgerüstet wird vermutlich lange Zeit erstmal nicht. Und wenn, dann mindestens ne 5850 zsuammen mit einem entsprechend großen Bildschirm, damit es sich auch lohnt. Und da das einiges kostet, sind wir wieder bei vorheriger Aussage.


----------



## Scatback (16. Januar 2010)

8800gt 1024MB, 
Wird aber nicht mehr lange werkeln, 24 Zoll fordern ihren Tribut .


----------



## msobisch88 (16. Januar 2010)

*zurzeit ne 9800 GTX+ 512 MB von MSI wird auch noch ne ganze weile so bleiben bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil gab nie probleme! *


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Januar 2010)

[x] 

xfx 4870


----------



## fuddles (16. Januar 2010)

Ati 4650 *räusper* 
Freundin nun GT240....


----------



## A3000T (16. Januar 2010)

GeForce 4 4600TI


----------



## pArAlujAn (17. Januar 2010)

[GTX 275]

leistet gute dienste mit Accelero XTREME GTX Pro


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Januar 2010)

[x] ebenfalls GTX 275


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Januar 2010)

[x] immer noch 9800 gtx+


----------



## Sirius666 (18. Januar 2010)

[X] Radeon HD 5970


----------



## chrisaussad (18. Januar 2010)

Asus EN8800 Ultra - 768MB - momentan daugts für soweit alles, was ich zock


----------



## drWatson (18. Januar 2010)

[x] ATi HD 5850

also, zumindest wirds die Ende dieser Woche...
...meine gute alte 8800 GTX hat den Geist augegeben


----------



## Lower (19. Januar 2010)

[X] Sapphire HD5870

i <3 it!!


----------



## Chiwa (19. Januar 2010)

Saphire 4770, herliche karte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2010)

GTX 285... immer noch.

Hält länger und länger und länger...


----------



## Rollora (20. Januar 2010)

Es fehlt hier eindeutig die "andere Karte/anderer Hersteller" oder "ältere Radeon" bzw "altere Geforce" Karte


----------



## pmkrefeld (20. Januar 2010)

[x] HD5870

...und zwar von Sapphire, 4x fach Bestellt, 3 Monate gewartet, bis jetzt recht zufrieden (bis auf die treiber und slowdowns bei DIRT2 1080p/MAX/4xMSAA)


----------



## floppydisk (20. Januar 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X  und das wohl noch für lange Zeit .



jap dem schließe ich mich an  vielleicht kommt bei gelegenheit noch eine zweite dazu


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2010)

[x] XFX GTX 260 (55nm)


----------



## Shady (20. Januar 2010)

[x]Geforce 8800 GTX/Ultra


----------



## utacat (20. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 4850

Gruß utacat


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (21. Januar 2010)

XFX GTX 260 XXX 192 Shaders.Gute Karte nach wie vor,aber nachdem ich erfahren habe,das die 5770 von ATI etwas über dem Niveau meiner jetzigen Graka liegt und das P/L Verhältnis dieser Karte im Moment wirklich gut ist könnte es nach Jahren mal wieder eine ATI werden.Bis zum Sommer werde ich aber noch warten,den ich will wissen was der GF100 kann.Ich hoffe das Nvidia nicht nur Performancemäßig sondern auch vom Preis her von Anfang an alle Käuferschichten anspricht.


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (21. Januar 2010)

Hd 5970


----------



## ZeroCool (21. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTS 250/9800 GTX/GTX+/GTS 150 habe ich angegeben da die 9800GX2 nicht verfügbar 

Haben tu ich eine 9800GX2 Black Edition von XFX


----------



## tm0975 (21. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> HD 5870 - seit Mitte Oktober.



Ich denke, ihr muß die zurückschicken und die war nur geliehen

[x] Radeon HD 5770

als zwischenlösung, da mir das mit der 5870 zu lange gedauert hat. nun wird es wohl aber doch eher eine 5890 werden, am besten von powercolor als LCS version, gern auch mit 2 gb.


----------



## jokergermany (21. Januar 2010)

Hab mal für andere HD.... abgestimmt.
Mobility Radeon 4670


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Januar 2010)

hab ne semi-passive 4770

wird evtl bald nen 5770 CF


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 280


immer noch, wie schon letzten Januar..


Mfg


----------



## Aholic (22. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 285
Woran sich auch bis ende diesen Jahres wohl nichts ändern wird


----------



## A3000T (22. Januar 2010)

GeForce 4 4600 gegen Quadro 980G XGL ausgetauscht. Na ja, ausversehen...


----------



## Cop (22. Januar 2010)

wo klicke ich beim ION ?


----------



## A3000T (23. Januar 2010)

Es gibt nur ATI und nVIDIA, andere Grafikkartenhersteller, onboardchips usw. sind eine bloße Einbildung.


----------



## mac1 (23. Januar 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X  und das wohl noch für lange Zeit .



Dito!


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce 8800 GTS-512 (G92), jedoch @9800 GTX ++, demnächst wird aber vermutlich ins ATI-Lager gewchselt wenn es endlich eine HD 5870 Vapor-X mit 2 GB gibt


----------



## The_Final (24. Januar 2010)

[X]GTX295
Bin auch zufrieden damit, aber in den nächsten 8 - 14 Monaten kommt wahrscheinlich eine Fermi, HD5xxx oder ein entsprechender Nachfolger rein.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (24. Januar 2010)

[x] 8800GT und immer wieder verblüfft das noch fast alles anständig läuft


----------



## DocVersillia (25. Januar 2010)

[X] GTX260

Ich warte mal auf die neue Fermi und dann gucken wir mal was geht...ansonsten wird die Karte noch ein wenig drin bleiben, da ich so ganz zufrieden bin...


----------



## mesumcity (25. Januar 2010)

AMD HD MSI 4870 1GB OC Edition


----------



## Aequitas (25. Januar 2010)

Immer noch meine _Geforce GTX 295._


----------



## kry0 (25. Januar 2010)

8800 Ultra FTW!


----------



## Jan565 (25. Januar 2010)

[X]Radeon HD 5850. Zwar erst seit 1 1/2 wochen, aber geht derbst gut ab auf 900/1200. Etwa genauso schnell wie 5870 jetzt und da geht noch mehr.


----------



## Conan (25. Januar 2010)

Gut übertaktete und geflashte GTX260


----------



## dbpaule (26. Januar 2010)

[x]HD4890 Toxic von Sapphire. Läuft mit 1050MHz/1100MHz (GPU/RAM). Die reicht erstmal nochn bisl.


----------



## Sularko (26. Januar 2010)

Immernoch eine XFX 9600GT.


----------



## Thunder (26. Januar 2010)

[X] Radeon HD 5870


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2010)

[X] Radeon HD4870 512MB 
Immer noch, da sie aktuell für meine Spiele ausreicht 

MfG


----------



## xdevilx (27. Januar 2010)

[x]Zotac 8800 GTS 512


----------



## hoschi8219 (27. Januar 2010)

erst mal spiele ich nicht. keine zeit. zur zeit.

9800gx2 verkauft. warten bis die 5850 oder xx70 billiger ist.
oder was die neuen nvidia karten bringen.

zurzeit Radeon HD 3450  zum surfen und anderes reicht es. noch


----------



## Progs-ID (28. Januar 2010)

[x] Andere Geforce 8000/9000, G 100, GT 120

G105M

Siehe auch Signatur. Ich spiele im Moment auch sehr wenig, weil ich keine Zeit habe.


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Januar 2010)

[X] Radeon 5850

Läuft super, und bleibt unter Wasser selbst auf 1 GHz (@Core)
übertaktet und ziemlich overvoltet unter 35°, wohlgemerkt @Furmark 

40nm Cypress FTW


----------



## schrubby67 (28. Januar 2010)

Hd5870
:d


----------



## TECRIDER (28. Januar 2010)

Seit kurzem eine EVGA GTX285SC und eine EVGA GTX275SSC als PhysX Karte für den Game PC am 46" Bildschirm.


----------



## don237 (29. Januar 2010)

[X] _Andere Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000

... mobility HD4650 
_


----------



## Lyran (30. Januar 2010)

[x] Radeon HD 5850

seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer


----------



## johan.d.88 (30. Januar 2010)

[x] Geforce GTX 285

Die AMP! Edition von Zotac.
Leider funktioniert die automatische Lüftersteuerung nicht, werde mir wohl demnächst eine andere
Karte zulegen. *GF100 / HD5000*


----------



## leckerbier (31. Januar 2010)

Laptop mit GeForce GT 240M 

Viel zu Langsam für Battlefield: Bad Company 2 BETA 

1440x900 Niedrige Details 30-40 FPS 

Im Sommer baue ich mir wieder einen Desktop Rechner zusammen.


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2010)

[x] 8800GTS-640

Soll bald aber eine andere sein. Entweder HD5870 oder GF100. Kann mich nicht entscheiden!


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

[x] hd 3870 x2


----------



## kyuss1975 (2. Februar 2010)

derzeit noch zwei hd4870/1gb im crossfire. reicht noch eine weile...


----------



## plichi (3. Februar 2010)

meine gute alte X800XL ist gar nciht aufgeführt...also wirklich..


----------



## headcracker (3. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze eine GTS 250, die ich mir erst vor einem Monat gekauft habe. Vorher hatte ich eine 7950GX2, die nach 3 Jahren im Einsatz ihren Dienst aufgab


----------

